# My first chukar! Beginners Luck



## byuduckhunter (Dec 2, 2008)

Well, I'll probably should have posted this awhile ago but better late then never right? I have always loved bird hunting. I started chasing quail when I was young at my uncle's cabin in California. I don't remember bagging very many but I always had a blast. Since I'm here in Utah for school for awhile I decided to try to go after the devil bird. I did a bit of research and found a place to go which is pretty close. (This was all back in October). My wife (of 7 months) didn't like the idea of me going hunting by myself (which is good on her part) so she was nice enough to go with me. 

After a drive up West Mountain in our '93 Honda (had to replace a few things on the suspension after that drive. I realized west mountain is pretty rough but, hey, when your chasing birds...) We got to a spot that I thought looked 'chukarish' and set out. I might also add that it was raining and had been all night so the ground was very wet and our feet and pants were soon wet to. After a short walk we saw some birds glide over a nearby ridge. Now the blood was pumping so I didn't really notice the cold. I didn't see the birds land and I don't have a dog so we were walking around for awhile without seeing anything. After awhile my wife (who didn't have her blood rushing like me I guess ) was pretty wet and cold so we decided to head back. As we were walking back to the car we just about stepped on a covey of birds. They broke out and it all happened so fast. 

My first shot was rushed but the second I took my time and rolled one. Without a dog it took us about 15 minutes to find it but man it was fun! I cooked it up for dinner and it was some good eatin' and my wife loved it which is always a plus! I've been back twice to that same spot and each time I find birds on the same ridge. It's my little honey hole I guess. I've also found that it's easier to find live birds at the top of a ridge than to find dead ones that have bounced all the way to the bottom. Anyway, I'm now hooked and look for any opportunity to go hunting when I don't have class or exams. 

Now tha I've taken 10 minutes of your time....haha.
Good Hunting!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats on your first chuker there.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Great Work! The longer you're married the less that will happen! :wink: 

Now put away those waders and get yerself a pointing dog! Welcome.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

You will always remember the first one and that is the one that will drive the addiction for the rest of your life.Congrats!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

My sympathies, somethings are best left along...but...oh well, to late now.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice job getting the first one. Finding, shooting and retrieving a wild Chukar is no easy task.


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

Congrats!!


----------



## rutting (Jul 11, 2008)

Sweet! I took my x-wife hunting once. :shock: And believe it or not she found her way home. -#&#*!- .


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

My first chucker was kind of similar.
I was walking up a ridge looking for Jackrabbits, and just about stepped on a bird that was huddled up against a rock. (lucky it wasn't a rattler.)
A whole covey blasted up and before I even realized what I was seeing, I rolled two out of the group. One shot. Talk about lucky. :wink: 

Landed right on the rock in plain sight, so wasn't any difficulty about that.

From what I have seen since then, that is about the only time a chucker hunt has been easy. :roll:


----------

